# Frightguy on Blogtv



## FRIGHTGUY

*Frightguy On Blogtv!*

I'll be broadcasting live on Blogtv tonight at 11PM! Come say hello and talk some haungt with me!
http://www.blogtv.com/People/Frightguy


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

I'll be talking live on Blogtv this Thursay night at 9PM EST so please feel free to stop on by! Check out the video below for more info!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Hey Frightners! 

For anyone who is unsure how blogtv works, in a nutshell..you create a username and go to the person who is hosting the shows channel and enter a chatroom setting. The person hosting the show (me) is the only one who is seen on the screen. You can ask me questions and also speak with other people in the chat room. If you have a webcam I can invite you to co host with me in which case we would go into a split screen view and both be on the screen at the same time. Its a great way to interact with other haunters in real time and I hope to have some fun with it and meet some of you on it very soon!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Hi Frightners,

Here is the link for anyone who would like to join in tomorrow night. Hope to see you there! 9PM EST. http://www.blogtv.com/People/Frightguy


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

The countdown has begun! See you at 9pm Est!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Come on down ....1 hour till!!!

http://www.blogtv.com/People/Frightguy


----------



## trishaanne

dammit....I finally remembered and I can't log in!!!!!


----------



## PirateLady

Hey was neat watching your blogtv last nite. IMU was logged in and I was watching in the background. Good job.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess there's a registration or subscribing step I must have missed last night. Folks could see my name but I couldn't talk


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> Guess there's a registration or subscribing step I must have missed last night. Folks could see my name but I couldn't talk


 Just admit it you are a stalker!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ Mwahahaha!

Later edit: I just set up an account on BlogTV, so maybe next time I can actually chat


----------



## trishaanne

I'll set it up ahead of time too...maybe I can join in the fun. Jay, let us know when the next one is.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

I'm glad a lot of haunters had a chance to stop by, it was fun! Trishaanne & Roxy, I hope you get to join in next time. Roxy, I am not sure why you couldn't chat. All I had to do is sign up and create a user name the first time I participated in Halloween Hellmouth Blogtv so I guess just give it a whirl next time, if it doesn't work I will see what I can do. I may do another one next week, weeknights are tough since I have to be up at 6 to get ready for work so maybe a weekend? I am trying to put together a Blogtv Make and Take! I want to do a step by step prop build that everyone can watch or build with me at the same time. I'd post what you need to do the build ahead of time and them a week later do the Blogtv Make and Take..so we will see. It's so fun and addicting not to mention awesome to talk to everyone in real time! I'll keep everyone posted on my next episode!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Time for for another episode of Blogtv! I will be live tomorrow night at 8pm EST talking about all things Halloween! Also, I will be looking for you feedback about my first ever Blogtv make and take episode! Thats right, I will be starting a prop build that we can all participate on together in a future Blogtv episode. The build will be something small and easy but I want your input. I will also be discussing some graphic design tips and tricks to help you create your very own ghoulish old photos! So come say hi and join the fun tomorrow night!


----------



## IMU

Owww ... now lets see if I remember to stop by this time! :googly:


----------



## dionicia

I can't wait. I hope you scheduled your blogtv Jay so we can get a reminder.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

I did schedule it..i hope I did it right? In any case uts ar 8pm EST! Ill see you all there!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

good luck!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were shutting down for the night when we took a look right before taking the dog for a walk, but we at least got to see Yoda


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

*Frightguy on BLogTV Tomorrow!! (6/1/11)*

Hey All!!!

Come talk with me tomorrow night on BlogTV at 9PM EST!! Should be fun like always!!


----------

